# Cat may be put down...



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

My cat last night couldn't pee, was vomiting, and acting overall very sick. So we took him to the vet the next morning, and he has a urinary obstruction. The treatment at that vet would have been $1000....and even then it might not work because of his weight.

So today at 9, we will take him to another vet, and see how much their treatment is. If this doesn't work out, he will be put down  

Currently, he isn't supposed to be able to be, or he hasn't been able to pee, and now he _is_. There's blood in it, but it's pee, it seems to be leaking out of him...Now, this is a normal symptom, but everything I've read says that blood in the urine is usually before not being able to pee...so his situation is reversed? If he hadn't been able to pee at all, his kidneys would have failed and he could have died within two days. However, he is peeing now, and although it could end up being a lot worse because of the blood, he is getting some of the toxins out of his body. He doesn't seem to be in pain...

I was wondering what some of you cat lovers thought of the blood after the blockage? Does it mean the obstruction moved, and it ripped something? Is this a lot worse or kind of good?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you are going through this. How was the blockage confirmed?


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

The vet felt for his bladder(at least that's what my mom said) and if there is a blockage it's supposed to feel hard, like a peach almost, and the vet said that's what it feels like exactly...earlier I thought he may just be constipated or something, but now....this really stinks.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I just went through this like 2 weeks ago... We took Morgan to the e-vet due to it being a sunday and spent a lot of money on him there picked him up Monday morning.. Then he was hospitalized at my vet for a week until Friday.. Unfortunately, he blocked again over the weekend and I made the decision to put him down on Monday the 6th... I wish you good luck


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Took him to the vet, he got treatment for cheaper, not the surgery, but treatment. He has _very_ bad kidney damage, apparently this has been going on for a while without symptoms. And it _was_ good that he was leaking pee, otherwise the vet said he would have been dead by now. The vet will be doing another blood test to see if it has improved since the treatment. She will be holding him for 48 hours...and the money's racking up to a lot...


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Would it possibly be like when a goat bets the crystals? Try apple cider vinegar, cant hurt! Good luck!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

When they block you have 24-48 hours before they die.. Be happy your bill is only around 500.. Mine was almost 2000. He wash baby I wanted to save him... It unfortunately didn't work. Like I said good luck to you and your kitty.


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

I have had this same problem a few times. The most common cause is their diet, if they are a male neutered, exclusively eat dry cat food. they are more susceptible to this condition. It's can cause the crystal to form just like goats. The vet basically used a small othrascope to remove the blockage. Blood is common but it will clear up & antibiotics. I lost 1 of three male neutered cats until an old vet explained to me what was going on & how to prevent it. Kidney damage will accrue if the blockage is left untreated. Very Sorry about your cat.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Macibear said:


> When they block you have 24-48 hours before they die.. Be happy your bill is only around 500.. Mine was almost 2000. He wash baby I wanted to save him... It unfortunately didn't work. Like I said good luck to you and your kitty.


I'm sorry for your loss :hug: The reason he didn't die is because he started leaking out a lot of pee, bloody pee, but most of the toxins got out. Our other vet was going to do surgery for a lot...the vet we're using now is doing just a catheter and possibly a flush treatment for cheaper. The rest of that money is for keeping him there for 2 days and blood tests. It is unlikely that he will pull through...but I'm hopeful and glad that we at least gave him a chance.

PS: Both of my cats are male, neutered, on a dry food only diet, and are overweight. They will both(if this one pulls through, if not just the one) be put on a wet and dry food diet, as recommended by the vet, and will get them to lose weight one way or another.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I am glad your cat is doing good. Give him lots of kisses and lovins


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Macibear said:


> I am glad your cat is doing good. Give him lots of kisses and lovins


I appreciate the support but he isn't doing well...there is still a big chance that he will need to be put down, whether it's to not let him suffer, or because he won't have a good quality of life.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I understand that choice... It's the one I made.. I hope he gets better...


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Macibear said:


> I understand that choice... It's the one I made.. I hope he gets better...


:hug:


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Just wondering how your kitty is doing??? Hopefully he's getting better.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry I haven't updated, been busy with finals at school. He's home now! His kidney levels came down to well into the normal, and he is peeing and pooping normal. I am having some trouble getting him to eat, he will only take a tiny bit each time, but I guess he is eating more when I'm not home because he is pooping normally and is energetic. We have antibiotics to give him for 2 weeks, which he is not happy about. He is living in my room right now, just for nights and when we're away, but he turned so loving, he likes sleeping on my bed now lol! He isn't fully out of the woods yet though, he could have permanent kidney damage, and is at risk for urinary problems later on, so he will be taken back to the vet soon to do some more blood tests and check progress. He's doing much better now though, so I'm confident!


----------

